
Bigger, better, cheaper: wind power is flourishing in the US - Futurebot
http://www.vox.com/2016/8/19/12549516/wind-power-2015
======
beat
The real coup will happen when energy storage catches up with wind/solar
production. The biggest problem with wind/solar, imho, is that they don't map
well to how the electrical grid works. Power is produced by the sun shining
and the wind blowing, whether or not that matches consumption. The doesn't
well match the baseline + peak load model that currently drives the grid (and
maps well to highly stable sources like nuclear and coal).

Once storage becomes common and cheap, the grid can be stabilized. Take
advantage of cheap production (sun is shining, wind is blowing) and store the
surplus, then feed the stored surplus back into the grid when the plants
aren't producing. It's a whole different model, one that can support highly
optimized computerized pricing and arbitrage. It will maximize the performance
cycles of solar/wind.

